
The farmers who worry about our phone batteries - elorant
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-49355817
======
Causality1
Seems to be a lack of real study and evidence either way on this one. Need an
independent third-party research team to measure the effect on the aquifers
and provide limits on use.

